
I’m doing Zero to $1k/mo in 12 Months - rosaldo
https://medium.com/@matthlavacka/zero-to-1000-month-in-12-months-part-1-416813e3ba6d
======
malorg
First, good luck, it'll be a tough year.

Have you considered quitting your job completely?

